# Forgot to add these pics...



## KUJordan (Apr 29, 2007)

You can just make out the larger copperhead's head behind and just to the left of the smaller snake in the front.







enjoy!


----------



## GQ. (May 1, 2007)

Nice shots again!  I love that Timber photo.


----------

